# Rear mount bucket truck decision.



## conlan (Aug 22, 2008)

I do mostly residential tree work (houses, apartments, stratas, etc.) and no hydro work for municipalities. I have decided that a new rear mount bucket truck with no chip box is the way to go (I don't trust anything used - too many uncertainties). I now need to decide how high a lift to go with; 60' w.h., 65' w.h., or a 75' w.h. elevator. Disadvantages of the elevator are: heavier truck; air brake license required; wheel base may be longer so it may be harder to manuever into tighter spaces and to drive onto grass, etc; and I could probably reach most things with the 60 or 65 footer and don't need to drive around town witha big elevator truck. My question: Is the extra reach that the elevator provides worth the above mentioned disadvantages. Also, I like the International trucks and the High Ranger booms. Is High Ranger better (ie. built stronger) for tree work than Altec? Feedback greatly appreciated. One more thing - I have never operated a bucket truck.


----------



## MuniciPAL (Aug 22, 2008)

*bucket*

hello conlan
the company i work for does hydro work has an altec 75w/elevator, while great for getting over taller powerlines, provides way more boom than needed most times. the truck is an international 4700 with a forestry package and is a pig on fuel. the 65 ft booms would probably be the way to go since you can always climb out and wouldnt need as big a truck.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not from your area, so I have no real idea what kind of tree work you are doing. Here is what counts in my opinion:

Match the lift to maximize your profits and satisfaction with your work. If you are mostly trimming trees, pick the best machine to do that work. If you are working mostly in tight quarters, a big machine will be a liability.

If you are working on big trees and mostly removals, nothing can beat higher and stronger.

Often a larger boom simply can't do the job because there are too many trees or other obstructions to get the job done.


----------



## conlan (Aug 22, 2008)

*rear mount decision*

Thanks MuniciPal and pdqdl for your feedback. Municipal I do agree with you that the 60-65 footer will get most stuff and cost less on fuel (not to mention the truck costs less), so it seems like a bit of overkill to operate such a big truck when it is not always needed. However to consider pdqdls' point it is good to match the truck with the type of work, and out here the trees grow real big and fast because of the mild wet climate. There are lots of big conifers (easily 100 + feet tall) and lots of big cottonwoods (80-90 feet tall and 60 feet wide) and lombardy poplars (125 + feet tall). We do lots of removals of these types of big trees in addition to lots of smaller stuff too. Some of these trees are so tall that an elevator boom would not reach everything anyway. So maybe we will have to climb out of the bucket to finish the top even with the elevator. If I had a big tree company with dozens of employees I would have an elevator for the big stuff and smaller boom trucks for all the other stuff - but I don't. So I can only afford one truck. Does this info help?


----------



## Climbing Fool (Aug 30, 2008)

conlan said:


> Thanks MuniciPal and pdqdl for your feedback. Municipal I do agree with you that the 60-65 footer will get most stuff and cost less on fuel (not to mention the truck costs less), so it seems like a bit of overkill to operate such a big truck when it is not always needed. However to consider pdqdls' point it is good to match the truck with the type of work, and out here the trees grow real big and fast because of the mild wet climate. There are lots of big conifers (easily 100 + feet tall) and lots of big cottonwoods (80-90 feet tall and 60 feet wide) and lombardy poplars (125 + feet tall). We do lots of removals of these types of big trees in addition to lots of smaller stuff too. Some of these trees are so tall that an elevator boom would not reach everything anyway. So maybe we will have to climb out of the bucket to finish the top even with the elevator. If I had a big tree company with dozens of employees I would have an elevator for the big stuff and smaller boom trucks for all the other stuff - but I don't. So I can only afford one truck. Does this info help?



I have learned the hard way that there are problems with any new plant you purchase. I strongly recommend you scout around for a company that will hire EWP's by the week or month and give each unit a solid thrashing. The small amount extra the hire costs you will be so worth it when you pick the best machine for the job from a position of knowledge.


----------



## marquis#1 (Oct 2, 2008)

75 ft hiranger is a really good bucket. for all the work u seem to b doin . i have a 4x4 int with the 75 ft on it it great!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 3, 2008)

conlan said:


> Thanks MuniciPal and pdqdl for your feedback. Municipal I do agree with you that the 60-65 footer will get most stuff and cost less on fuel (not to mention the truck costs less), so it seems like a bit of overkill to operate such a big truck when it is not always needed. However to consider pdqdls' point it is good to match the truck with the type of work, and out here the trees grow real big and fast because of the mild wet climate. There are lots of big conifers (easily 100 + feet tall) and lots of big cottonwoods (80-90 feet tall and 60 feet wide) and lombardy poplars (125 + feet tall). We do lots of removals of these types of big trees in addition to lots of smaller stuff too. Some of these trees are so tall that an elevator boom would not reach everything anyway. So maybe we will have to climb out of the bucket to finish the top even with the elevator. If I had a big tree company with dozens of employees I would have an elevator for the big stuff and smaller boom trucks for all the other stuff - but I don't. So I can only afford one truck. Does this info help?



I work around Vancouver and I don't think that the elevator will help you that much. We have a 65' and it is large enough. Any bigger and you get obstruction (other trees and wires) problems. And where the big trees are, on the North Shore, you have problems with steep streets and driveways.

Seeing a boom truck without a chip box will make you unique in this area. Every boom truck I see around has a chip box. Probably because for the companies that only due residential commercial work (no utility), don't get enough jobs to keep a single use boom truck working steady. So you have your truck sitting while your crew is climbing/pruning. I know ours isn't. But the operator can also climb so it becomes a versatile machine.

With the current economy, I hope you got lots of cash, because I think getting credit is going to be a beatch.


----------



## BCMA (Oct 5, 2008)

I do not know what the DOT laws are in Canada, but in the States you will need a truck that will require a CDL if you go over 60 feet. If you stay at 60 feet or less, you can mount that unit on a non CDL chassis. I do not know about Canada.


----------



## clearance (Oct 5, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> I work around Vancouver and I don't think that the elevator will help you that much. We have a 65' and it is large enough. Any bigger and you get obstruction (other trees and wires) problems. And where the big trees are, on the North Shore, you have problems with steep streets and driveways.
> 
> Seeing a boom truck without a chip box will make you unique in this area. Every boom truck I see around has a chip box. Probably because for the companies that only due residential commercial work (no utility), don't get enough jobs to keep a single use boom truck working steady. So you have your truck sitting while your crew is climbing/pruning. I know ours isn't. But the operator can also climb so it becomes a versatile machine.
> 
> With the current economy, I hope you got lots of cash, because I think getting credit is going to be a beatch.


 Last comment is very good. I work around the best city in the world (gag) as well. A 65' will do just fine. But I was working a Hi-Ranger with an elevator, wow, the reach was wild, way off the side and high, and right over tall hydro lines. B.C. WetCoast is right though, get out and climb, or hang the top.


----------



## conlan (Oct 12, 2008)

*rear mount decision*

Thanks everyone for the feedback, it's great to hear all your views. The elevator boom is not necessary by the sounds of it. So it is down to deciding on a 60 or a 65 foot working height. The 60 foot working height truck has a wheel base 17 inches shorter than the 65 footer. This may be advantageous for turning into tighter spots like back alleys and driveways, etc. Also, it is possible to get the 60 footer with an 84 inch cab to axle. I am thinking it may be best to get the 60 foot boom truck with the shortest wheel base possible. Is it worth getting the shorter 60 footer rather than the 65 footer in order to get a tighter turning radius, or is it better to have 5 more feet of reach and have a longer truck?
Also, does it matter if I get an Altec or a Terex High Ranger (is one better than the other for tree work)?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 13, 2008)

conlan said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback, it's great to hear all your views. The elevator boom is not necessary by the sounds of it. So it is down to deciding on a 60 or a 65 foot working height. The 60 foot working height truck has a wheel base 17 inches shorter than the 65 footer. This may be advantageous for turning into tighter spots like back alleys and driveways, etc. Also, it is possible to get the 60 footer with an 84 inch cab to axle. I am thinking it may be best to get the 60 foot boom truck with the shortest wheel base possible. Is it worth getting the shorter 60 footer rather than the 65 footer in order to get a tighter turning radius, or is it better to have 5 more feet of reach and have a longer truck?
> Also, does it matter if I get an Altec or a Terex High Ranger (is one better than the other for tree work)?



Can you get a cab over truck, as they often have a shorter turning radius?


----------



## conlan (Oct 13, 2008)

Good idea on the cab over. Since the boom will always stick out over the front of the truck by the same amount though, maybe the shorter turning radius will not matter so much. The 60 footer is a shorter boom so it won't stick out over the front as much as the 65 footer. Do you find the turning radius of these trucks is a big issue or not? Have there been many occassions where you could not get your truck into a spot because it was too long?


----------

